
Crypto boom spawns blockchain accelerators to help startups raise funds with ICO - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/blockchain-accelerators-are-here-to-help-startups-do-icos
======
dreit1
As someone who deeply believes in the ICO model, recent developments make me
sad. In my view the ICO was a step towards solving wealth inequality. Average
joes could take on risk via investing in small projects. They would have
liquidity so that they could pull out at not a 100% loss if they absolutely
needed to, and have the potential of a large upside. It also provided small
businesses a way of achieving financing, and get an initial batch of
customers.

Small businesses and small investors both win.

Now what I see is slimeball middleman trying to "advise" ICO's despite having
zero credibility which extracts capital from the small business. Small teams
are raising stupidly large amounts of money, instead of raising small amounts
and actually CREATING value, and marketing has become 100x more important than
product.

I guess this is why we can't have nice things

~~~
zht
can't the average Joe do the same with stock?

~~~
Mc_Big_G
The ROI on post-IPO stock is nothing compared to what the VCs get.

